# printing on prints?



## asquarecan (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey guys!

I am curious If I put a fresh transfer on a shirt can I print on top of that afterwards? 

The reason I ask is I want to play around with logo placement inside a variety of shirts I have and was wondering if ink would stick to ink or if I would have adhesive issues if they are all fresh and clean. 

Thanks
Keith


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes. We used to print a second transfer over the same image when the transfer was defective. Never had any adhesion issues.


----------



## asquarecan (Dec 25, 2015)

Awesome!

Thank you very much! I didn't think there would be an issue, but this is all new to me so before I had issues I figured I would ask!

Thanks again
Keith


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

You're very welcome!


----------

